# bent saddle rails. common problem?



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

i have been hearing a strange clicking/creaking noise while riding and i was able to trace the noise to my seat post/saddle area. i found that the rails that the seat post attaches to the saddle were bent. im guessing i was just to heavy for it as it looked like the seat was pushed down real hard bending the rails. is this pretty common problem for clydes or maybe just a cheap seat? FWIW it was an aftermarket schwinn brand seat i got at kmart lol


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm far from an expert but i think it may have just been the seat. I haven't heard much about clydes complaining about bent seat rails as much as breaking other parts on the bike. I'm willing to bet most common seat rails are build to take a whole lot of weight before bending.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Bent seat rails are more common if you sit through rough stuff.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I used to have a seat very far back on a straight seat post. Some pretty small bumps on the rear part of the seat started the rail bending. A set back seat post solved the problem in my case: the bumps no longer get all that leverage to bend the rails at the clamp.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

ok that makes sense, i had the seat set somewhat far back, not all the way but probably 3/4 id say. i try to lift my weight off the seat over bumps and rough stuff but i mostly sit while riding

ive swapped back to the factory seat to see what happens before i buy something else. the stock seat isnt near as comfortable though


----------



## RidinginSF (Mar 29, 2010)

What are the rails made out of? Also, what kind of seat post do you have? As others have said, keeping the mountable portion of the rails centered on the clamp is going to give you the strongest engagement point. If this isn't comfortable for you, a setback post, stem swap and/or bar swap might be in order for you to get comfortable.

Chromoly rails are probably the most clyde friendly, and aftermarket posts with a large two bolt clamp are your best best to avoid a more serious seat/seatpost failure.

Keep riding!


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

i have no idea what the rails were made of, some sort of metal but dont know what kind

the seat post is a specialized "Alloy two bolt, 12.5mm offset, micro adjust, 30.9mm" according to the website


----------



## bigjp (Nov 7, 2008)

I have bent a couple of saddle rails. One titanium railed saddle a long time ago, and my current WTB pure v with nicro rails is bent to the point where i am shopping for a replacement. I am typically off the saddle in rough stuff but with my last frame I had this saddle all the way back on the rails and recently got a new frame with a longer top tube with my new longer frame I have the saddle all the way forward on the rails, so that could be part of the problem.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Fundamentally get your fat ass of the seat when going over rough stuff....

Bent seat rails happen....

but they really shouldn't no matter what your weight.

Think of it this way, if you are overstressing the seat, you are probably many other parts of the bike...

Ride light and smooth.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Like others have said get off the seat, but then get a WTB Chromoly railed seat. 
You and your a$$ will be happier. So will your dental work.


----------



## JoshM (Apr 3, 2010)

I found I did the same thing when I first started. I was 280lbs when I first got the bike this spring and sat all the time...I bent two seats. 
I dropped about 30lbs and stand a lot more during the rougher trails and havent bent anything since.


----------



## 29erBob (Dec 17, 2009)

I break about one seat a year,.. I buy the BG saddles and they seem to only hold up for about a season.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I went through a bunch of seats before I got a beefier DH seat with over-sized rails. I try to stand through most rough stuff, but sometimes stuff just happens. I've not had any bent rails since, but I did break a couple of cheap seat post clamps...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Mike Gager said:


> i have been hearing a strange clicking/creaking noise while riding and i was able to trace the noise to my seat post/saddle area. i found that the rails that the seat post attaches to the saddle were bent. im guessing i was just to heavy for it as it looked like the seat was pushed down real hard bending the rails. is this pretty common problem for clydes or maybe just a cheap seat? FWIW it was an aftermarket schwinn brand seat i got at kmart lol


I have seen many bent saddle rails. It is a very common problem on those cheap gel seats you get from department stores. That said, I've also seen bent rails on WTB, Giant, Selle San Marco, and a multitude of other brand name saddles.

The I-beam system from SDG works for some people.


----------



## 29erBob (Dec 17, 2009)

that looks like a saddle, seatpost combo.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

its not, they separate. its just a different interface. the downside is you're limited to i-beam seats.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

yes you are limitedto i-beam seats which sucks a little bit but all in all i am very happy with my i-beam setup. 3 going on 4 years now without a single problem or even the slightest noise.

honestly i really wished the whole indrustry would move to it. its light and stronger


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

This Percheron has been rocking WTB Ti saddles on all my bikes for the better part of the last decade. I've only bent one and that was from a lop-sided, off-balance landing where my cleat slipped out and I sat down to avoid a crash. Crash avoided, but the saddle now leans to the right.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

perttime said:


> I used to have a *seat very far back on a straight seat post*. Some pretty small bumps on the rear part of the seat started the rail bending. A set back seat post solved the problem in my case: the bumps no longer get all that leverage to bend the rails at the clamp.


I'm betting on this. See it all the time. I've been as heavy as 300lbs and never bent a saddle rail. The heavier you are, the more you should try to have the clamp as far back on the rails as possible. Get a setback post if you need to.


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

Problem for me is, I seem to have a lopsided off-balance landing about once a year. I've stopped buying expensive saddles, for the time being at least. And I'm using the Forte Classic, which can usually be had for $40.


----------



## RacingBull (Oct 11, 2010)

*5 Seats or Saddles and 3 seat posts!!!!*

Just wanted to post that I have been through 5 seats and 3 seat posts. Agressive 6'2" 360lber!

First because it was a cheap seat. Then to accomadate my body size my seat was pushed back. and causing the rails to bend. found a tougher seat and then bent seat posts...

I am very happy happy now with my setup! I wish I had done this from the get go...
Seat - Specialized Indie XC 155 by BG maybe - Comfortable, not very expensive, and durable!
Seat post - I wound up going with a lifetime warrantied Thompson with a setback. It prevents me from having to run the seat so far back and all is good now!

Hope that helps those out there...


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

dysfunction said:


> Bent seat rails are more common if you sit through rough stuff.


Or crash....I avoid all Ti rail saddles after wasting a $120 saddle on it's maiden voyage during a crash. CroMo rails are stronger and the weight difference is insignificant.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

ive been riding on a zefal saddle from walmart, its a lot more comfortable then the specialized seat that came with the bike and seems to be holing up pretty well so far. best part is it was only $17


----------



## BeaverTail (Aug 12, 2009)

the WTB Vigo has replaceable rails and is really strong.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

BeaverTail said:


> the WTB Vigo has replaceable rails and is really strong.


looks like its 143mm width which is to narrow for me lol


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Mike Gager said:


> looks like its 143mm width which is to narrow for me lol


Specialized offers 133, 143 and 155mm widths. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm 5'8" 145lbs, my entire body weight is probably less than some MTBRers individual limbs. I have two commuter bikes, so all my riding is done on city streets. I saved up my hard-earned dollars for a Crank Brothers Iodine 2 saddle, put it on my bike an barely 2 months later the rails are already bent noticeably to one side. 2 weeks ago I bought a used bike with a (much nicer) Bontrager saddle with Ti rails and now, as of yesterday, it too is bent. What gives? I make a point of standing up for rough terrain, the worst I have to deal with are small pot holes and rough asphalt. How do I go about re-centering my rails, and how do I prevent this happening again in the future? I don't expect a $15 or $20 saddle to be the most durable thing in the world, but a $50 or $100 saddle? You'd think cost buys something more than exotic materials and bragging rights.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> I'm 5'8" 145lbs, my entire body weight is probably less than some MTBRers individual limbs. I have two commuter bikes, so all my riding is done on city streets. I saved up my hard-earned dollars for a Crank Brothers Iodine 2 saddle, put it on my bike an barely 2 months later the rails are already bent noticeably to one side. 2 weeks ago I bought a used bike with a (much nicer) Bontrager saddle with Ti rails and now, as of yesterday, it too is bent. What gives? I make a point of standing up for rough terrain, the worst I have to deal with are small pot holes and rough asphalt. How do I go about re-centering my rails, and how do I prevent this happening again in the future? I don't expect a $15 or $20 saddle to be the most durable thing in the world, but a $50 or $100 saddle? You'd think cost buys something more than exotic materials and bragging rights.


Could you post a pic of the bike taken from the side?


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

Ditto, on centering the saddle on the rails. Staying off the seat on the real rough stuff is not always easier when you are tired. I was having the same problem and finally found a little wider saddle with CroMo rails that holds up.

Try a WTB PureV Race:
USAGE: Mountain
SIZING: Mid-width x long (148mm x 273mm)
RAIL: Cromoly
COLOR: Black, Black/Chrome
WEIGHT: 320g 
DETAILS:
Synthetic Cover, Flex-Tuned shell, Comfort Zone, ABR corners

Full price is $60.00, but you can get them for around $40.

Pure V | Wilderness Trail Bikes


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

+1 for centering the saddle in the clamps. Also the more clamping surface on your seat post, the better.

Another thing to remember is not to over tighten your clamps 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd even go for mounting the saddle with the clamp under the part that supports the most weight rather than centering it. Simple post and beam engineering principles/forces at work here.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

jeffj said:


> I'd even go for mounting the saddle with the clamp under the part that supports the most weight rather than centering it. Simple post and beam engineering principles/forces at work here.


Problem is this would mean mounting back on the rails which moves the saddle forward, which is a problem for most Clydes, because we are tall. Unless you get a lay back seat post mounting in the center is a good compromise for strength and comfort.


----------

